
Fake Glassdoor Posts? - anon_founder123
Hi hackernews. I&#x27;m cofounder of a moderately successful startup and I&#x27;m posting anonymously to ask for advice on something. I believe my company has been targeted by a competitor who has played dirty before (different story) and they&#x27;re posting fake negative glassdoor reviews on our glassdoor profile.<p>Why do I believe they&#x27;re fake? Over the last 7 years of the company we had a total of 20 reviews with an average of 4.5. We&#x27;re not a huge company - 250 people at our peak. In the last 9 months we&#x27;ve seen a spike of negative glassdoor activity (about a post every week and a half). The posts are generic (bad comp, bad management etc.). One post says it was from a senior software engineer who had been with the company for 5+ years who was fired. We haven&#x27;t ever employed anyone who met that description let alone fired them. Our new glassdoor rating average is about 2.5 now and I&#x27;m afraid it&#x27;s going to hurt our ability to recruit.<p>Our internal employee feedback surveys score high. From what I can tell people like working for us which also makes this feel strange.<p>I&#x27;ve reached out to glassdoor a number of times and they refuse to do anything about it. We&#x27;ve sent them a legal nastygram which they just ignored. I know they do nothing to verify the authenticity of these posts&#x2F;posters.<p>What can we do to turn it around? has anyone dealt with anything like this before?
======
catsarebetter
Something to keep in mind is that people looking for jobs really do not care
about GD rankings at this point. I know that you want the best candidate but
you can probably land really good candidates b/c the market is so flooded with
strong engineers that are out of work. KeyValues highlights this in one of
their newsletters but essentially the ball is completely in your court.

------
verdverm
If it's any consolation, I don't put any value in Glassdoor for this reason.
They have not dealt with fake reviews, both good and bad ones.

Why do you think it is this that is hurting your ability to recruit? What
other reasons might there be?

~~~
catsarebetter
+1 to this, I only use GD for the interview questions. Furthermore, most
people who search for jobs only start deep diving into companies after the
offer has been extended. If you're interviewing them, then you've already
passed the candidate's initial due diligence.

